# Lanier Tournament,  UGA Bass Anglers



## Tyler Durden (Sep 15, 2017)

If you can come out and fish the DAWGS would greatly appreciate your support.   These tournaments are a fund raising effort for our team and really help our financial situation.   Unfortunately we don't get the level of support that so many of the other SEC bass fishing teams are able to garner but that isn't an excuse.   We sure appreciate any help you can give!   Come on out and fish!!   Thank you.



[/IMG]


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Sep 26, 2017)

I'll be there and bringing a Buddy so you can count on at least two more boats


----------



## Tyler Durden (Oct 5, 2017)

Addressing some common questions about our tournament Saturday on Lanier...
1. These tournaments are OPEN to anyone and serve as a fundraising opportunity for our team. We appreciate everyone's support and encourage as many boats as possible. Payback 75%, payout 1 in 5 boats.
2. Teams can register at the ramp with cash or checks made out to Jordan Parisian, not "UGA Bass Anglers"
3. Entry fee is $80.00 per boat, with $20.00 Big Bass Buy-in. This weekend's Big Bass team gets a pair of ALX Rods Ikos Rods. Total $100.00.
4. There is no longer a trail membership fee.
5. There will be a raffle for Spike-It Outdoors product and a few goodie bags of lures. Tickets will sell before and after the tournament: 1 for $5, 3 for $10, 10 for $20. Register online and get a free raffle ticket.
We hope to see you there Saturday out of Balus Creek for a great tournament! Official Rules can be found in Trail Registration tab on our page.


----------

